# Big bully



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I thought I'd start a new thread about this problem. One of my sweet ferals was killed by a car but his little female buddy is still coming around. Problem is a big tom who has taken over. I don't know if he belongs to anyone but he appeared several weeks ago. I don't mind feeding him but he is scaring my little female feral and she now sits across the street and just looks at my house and won't come to eat because the tom is always lurking around. I set up a trap but he's too smart for it and all I've trapped is a possum. I've shooed him away but he's getting bolder and bolder. At first he would run when he saw me but now he just backs up a bit and holds his ground and yells. I've sprayed him with water but he isn't about to leave. I am so upset about it because my female is not being fed because of him. In addition, she has now another cat that I think is one of her kittens because it has the docked ear. I thought all the kittens had been adopted out to good homes but maybe something happened and he is now back with mommy. Anyway they both are scared of the tom. Any suggestions?


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

is there any way that you can get a hold of a box trap? if so then that just may be the answer to catching him. here are some other good tips for getting the wilier cats How to Conduct Trap-Neuter-Return - Alley Cat Allies

other than that, the only advice i can offer is to try to keep working with the female so as to establish enough trust so she will come up to you and eat with you by her side.

good luck and stay vigilant.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I've tried two different traps and he's not having any part of them. He's very wary of them and I think he must have been trapped for some reason before. Even if I did get him trapped then I wouldn't want him returned to this neighborhood so he could continue to terrorize my two cats. I feel very badly about this. I'm committed to helping ferals and strays but this guy is putting a monkey wrench in my plans. Today he went after the "kitten" and chased him off the yard. The "kitten" is probably about 18 months old now, neutered and not very big so he didn't have a chance.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

you might be surprised at how much he changes after being altered. i know that not all will have dramatic changes but i will say that with my crew the one that was starting to become a "dominant" male has mellowed out so much that he will come right up for a petting session and will take treats right out of my hand.


----------

